# Diesel D135 will not start. Engine spins, but no start.



## David Norwood (Apr 11, 2020)

I have owned this tractor for many years. The mechanical lift pump is squirting fuel, appears to be working. 
For years the injector pump has had a drip leak. It is not dripping now.
I suspect it needs to be primed. What do you think? 
Thanks dn


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Start at the injection pump inlet..
Loosen that line and crank the engine until fuel squirts out with no air and retighten..
Next loosen all the steel lines from the pump up to the injectors AT THE INJECTORS.. now crank the engine until fuel squirts out and retighten..
Move the throttle to wide open and crank the engine, it should start now..
If u don’t get fuel out of the steel lines, u have a pump problem..
U have fuel going in, but nothing out= inj pump problem..


----------

